
I think that firefighting tech could actually be super useful - simplicitea
e.g. utilizing satellites and atmospheric data to generate predictive evacuation notices for wildfire spread. Like combine meteorology, topographic and residential mapping to do predictive early warning systems. IDK. The rest of that potential startup list looked completely useless.
======
simplicitea
Another actually interesting idea (in my opinion ofc): facial recognition
scrambling jewelry/implants. Actually interesting.

